# Finn <3



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

*Here's Finn's entry for the contest!*


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

i had a betta named finn once! But he looks nothing like yours. He was a red and blue CT.


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Haha! That's funny I was gonna get a red and blue CT instead of him and name it Finn. But current Finn had a better connection with me than the CT...plus he was cheaper


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Lol =] He's a very pretty betta! I've only owned one blue betta...I don't know why but I prefer the red ones..They seem more feisty =]


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Haha really?! Than you've never met a fish like Finn. He blew a bubblenest and poof! turned super territorial. LOL


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Oohh, Finn looks awesome!!!


----------



## XSprinkleFaceX (Nov 17, 2009)

Thankss!


----------

